# Happy Easter everybody!



## GaryQ (Apr 1, 2018)

Title says it all


----------



## Retired (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Peaceful Easter to everyone.


----------



## Banned (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter, everyone.  What's everyone up to today?  I'm working a 12 but thankfully it's quiet so I'm getting a good chunk of my paper written for school.  It's -15 C here so the Easter bunny didn't show up, but that's ok.  It's too cold for me, too.


----------



## Retired (Apr 1, 2018)

Turtle said:


> What's everyone up to today?



Quiet here, preparing for northward migration next weekend.  Will have dinner with some family who are here this evening before we all head north.

Current weather  expecting Easter thunderstorms this afternoon...:hide:


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 1, 2018)

Snowing here a bit just flurries off and on   Just preparing the meal for tonight just my daughter coming up  so just something light.


----------



## gooblax (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter everyone 

My colleague and his wife were kind enough to invite me to their family lunch, and I accepted since I was otherwise going to be alone for the day. So I went with them to their Catholic church (even though I don't follow a particular faith and the whole thing was in French, I did attend 1yr at an Anglican private school as a kid so at least I had 1% of an idea what was going on). Then had lunch with them and their 2 young children.

Caught some pokemon on the way home (in Pokemon Go). They've released a new "quest" system which is cool. They also did an April Fools joke where they changed all the nice icon graphics into 8bit like the original pokemon games.


----------



## Banned (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm glad you were able to have a somewhat relaxing day, Gooblax.  

I haven't tried Pokemon Go yet but apparently it's quite the game.  What level are you at?


----------



## Banned (Apr 1, 2018)

I had a very productive day. Along With working 12 hours I got eight pages of what is supposed to be a 10-14 page paper written so I’m getting there. I also got a week extension on it so it’s not due until April 10. I actually took four days off work to write it but now it looks like I likely won’t need those four days. Yay!  Also, it’s a position paper so I’m supposed to decide if Milgram’s experiment was ethical or not and side with either Milgram or Baumrind. What do you think?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2018)

BTW, Turtle, did you see this? 

Milgram, Stanley "Issues in the Study of Obedience: A Reply to Baumrind", American Psychologist, 1964, 19:848-852

CiteSeerX  Issues in the study of obedience: A reply to Baumrind


----------



## GaryQ (Apr 2, 2018)

I had a really depressed day. stayed in bed until 8:30 this evening. Even used the iPhone to post the Happy Easter. 
Then for some strange reason I decided to go on facebook and realized I had two messages. One from an uncle I haven't spoken to in like 20 years and another from an old friend in Quebec from way back... His wife was a waitress in my restaurant in 91-92 and we lost touch over the years probably been about 18 years or so. Told him to give me his number and I would call him this week to catch up or it would take us two years via messenger (he types really slow and having a conversation in French on an English keyboard is not easy)

Still feeling depressed though as it brought back some good and bad memories many I had moved to the recycling bin and I guess the memory doesn't permanently delete the bin even if we would like it to


----------



## gooblax (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Turtle. Well done on your productive day! 
I'm only level 31 (halfway to 32) because I don't play that much. However with my new timezone schedule I might be able to play more often on weekends. The new quest system is really good for casual players who might not get the chance to do raids with other people, so it's a welcome addition.
It's a pretty easy game to get started with, if you do decide to try it out.


Gary - Sorry to hear that your day was pretty miserable. It's good that you reached back out to your old friend. Did you manage to do anything to lift your mood over the rest of the evening?


----------



## GaryQ (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks gooblax, came here to read the thread over and saw that you and Turtle had better days than of late which lifted my spirits a bit and posted about my day which was somewhat beneficial having a safe place to share since I didn't speak to anyone all day as I didn't want anyone knowing and worrying about me and ruin their Easter day so I had just texted my few friends a Happy Easter and kept my response to Turtle's question for once the day was over... Took a Clonazepam and got a couple hours sleep. 

The feeling now is just a bit overwhelmed as I have to get some stuff unpacked and clean the place a bit before my friend comes over on Wednesday to see my new place and bring the kitchen table and chairs his mom is giving me since she is moving to an assisted living place tomorrow and won't be needing it there. so I have 2 days to get my act together!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 2, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> The feeling now is just a bit overwhelmed as I have to get some stuff unpacked and clean the place a bit before my friend comes over on Wednesday to see my new place and bring the kitchen table and chairs his mom is giving me since she is moving to an assisted living place tomorrow and won't be needing it there. so I have 2 days to get my act together!



This is distorted stress-inducing thinking, Gary.

You don't need to have your new place looking like Better Homes and Gardens. Your friend knows you just moved in. Give the place a quick sweep and dust maybe if you can, wash the dishes (again if you can), and get out a couple of cups for coffee or tea for your friend. Then practice slow breathing and get yourself relaxed.

Your friend isn't going to care if your place looks like you just moved in. He already knows that.


----------



## GaryQ (Apr 2, 2018)

I know David but he was not thrilled and a bit worried about me moving out of the city all alone far from my few friends so I just want him to feel I'm OK out here and can somewhat take care of myself. The better the place looks the more reassured he will be (in my mind anyway). He's like a big brother and sometimes I feel looking out for me adds an extra burden he shouldn't have to carry even though that's what a true friend does.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 2, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> I know David but he was not thrilled and a bit worried about me moving out of the city all alone far from my few friends so I just want him to feel I'm OK out here and can somewhat take care of myself. The better the place looks the more reassured he will be (in my mind anyway). He's like a big brother and sometimes I feel looking out for me adds an extra burden he shouldn't have to carry even though that's what a true friend does.



Gary, would you agree that the key words in this post are "in my mind anyway"?

It seems to me the best way to show your friend that you are OK where you are is to show him a Gary who is relaxed, laid back, content, and enjoying life the best way he can - instead of a Gary who is stressing himself out about the visit of a friend.


----------



## Banned (Apr 2, 2018)

Daniel said:


> BTW, Turtle, did you see this?
> 
> Milgram, Stanley "Issues in the Study of Obedience: A Reply to Baumrind", American Psychologist, 1964, 19:848-852
> 
> CiteSeerX  Issues in the study of obedience: A reply to Baumrind


Thanks daniel!  Yes I cited both those papers.


----------



## Retired (Apr 2, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> so I have 2 days to get my act together!



Dust keeps!


----------



## GaryQ (Apr 2, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> Gary, would you agree that the key words in this post are "in my mind anyway"?



No argument there.



> It seems to me the best way to show your friend that you are OK where you are is to show him a Gary who is relaxed, laid back, content, and enjoying life the best way he can - instead of a Gary who is stressing himself out about the visit of a friend.



That's easily solved with 1mg of Clonazepam 
2mg and it's "Yo! Nice to see you bro. don't forget to wake me up before you leave!" :rofl:

It's funny how our threads here can get sidetracked and way off topic without getting flamed like on other sites  :rules: fftopic2:  :love-it:


----------



## Retired (Apr 2, 2018)

> It's funny how our threads here can get sidetracked and way off topic without getting flamed like on other sites



That's because we're smarter than the average forum...and because we're all scared as hell of David!!....mg:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2018)

Steve said:
			
		

> and because we're all scared as hell of David!!..



That's why I post the cat pictures -- to redirect his attention away from any breakage of the rules


----------

